# Colorado Rain Forrest Elk Hunt



## Al33 (Sep 26, 2013)

I have been back for two days now and still trying to get rested up and caught up on all the chores that need to be done from being gone for over two weeks. Still sorting through photo’s and reorganizing hunting gear not to mention visiting with loved ones and friends. I would love to report all three of us got our elk but none of us did. The weather was horrendous and when it did clear for three days we had a bright full moon to contend with. Altitude sickness got to Phil and I and three days before the hunt was over I got a lung infection that kept me coughing so much there was no point in trying to hunt.

We had private lands on two sides of the area we were hunting and the property boundaries were within a mile of camp. We knew this going in but were not sure if that would be a plus or a minus for our hunting efforts. As it turned out the private lands were sanctuaries for the elk and I heard a lot of bugling coming from them. I saw only one cow elk the entire hunt but twice had bulls at about a hundred yards but couldn’t do anything with them. I hunted the dark timber where visibility was mostly limited to short distances of 50 yards or less. Doug hunted inside the timber on the edge of the park (open area) and could see several hundred yards, consequently he saw more elk than anyone which were one large bull and several cows. Phil hunted harder than Doug and I and had a shot at a cow but passed wanting a bull. Doug had a 20 yard shot at a cow but flubbed it when he hit is bow limb with his arrow trying to get it on the string for the shot. 

I will add more details of this adventure as time permits but did want to once again thank everyone for the safe journey prayers. We did not have contact of any kind with the outside world except when our wrangler would drop in and check on us. Sometimes we would go three+ days without seeing him which was very concerning to us because had one of us gotten hurt another of us would have had to hike out to civilization to get help and that would take a long time. Knowing this and that many prayers were going up for us was very comforting.

More to come and lots of pic’s too.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 26, 2013)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 26, 2013)

Well considering  the circumstances, I'm glad ya'll made it back unscathed. Was hoping the conditions would be better.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 26, 2013)

Glad you are back with us buddy!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 26, 2013)

glad to have you safely back, Al, lookin forward to more of the tale and some pics!


----------



## deadend (Sep 26, 2013)

Waiting for the pics.  Al I need to drop by and talk to you before I leave for 2nd season.


----------



## Rix56 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well you will have a story very few can match, hunting elk during a hurricane. LOL Glad your home, safe and feeling better.


----------



## pnome (Sep 26, 2013)

Sounds like an adventure!


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 26, 2013)

2-3 on shot opportunities is good.  glad you made it back ok. I'm sure yall had a good time nonetheless. Look forward to pics and story.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Glad your back safe Al! Rest up, and get ready for your deer and hog hunts!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 26, 2013)

Our elk hunt plans started a year before we left out and we were not absolutely certain we would draw elk tags for this area but after applying back in March it didn’t take long before we learned we did draw tags so the game was on. We started making our lists of things we might need while trying to keep our individual weight limits of 120 pounds each under the line. Packing, weighing, then trying to figure out what I could live without to keep under the limits was the general routine for me.  As it turned out the weather never got really cold so a lot of what I took I never used but I had no way of knowing that in advance.

Doug, Phil, and I met up many times over the summer to practice our shooting at longer distances and became fairly confident out to 35-40 yards on a target that represented the large kill area for an elk.

In this first set of photo’s starting with the loaded truck we are off. Many wind turbines dot the Eastern landscape of Colorado as we make our way towards the Great Divide. After passing thru Denver we passed through the southern part of the Rockies where passes had been carved out of the mountains many years ago.

Finally arriving in Rifle we did our grocery shopping then headed to Meeker, Colorado for an overnight stay before meeting up with our wrangler Marty for the horseback ride into camp. We stayed at the Blue Spruce Inn but had breakfast at the old Meeker Hotel and enjoyed the décor and history there. The breakfast was mighty fine too.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 26, 2013)

Mighty purty pics Brother Al. I`m wanting to go west bad. Gonna have to take out a loan at the bank I recon.RC


----------



## Al33 (Sep 26, 2013)

A few more pic’s of our afternoon outing from Meeker and some candid shots in town followed by packing the horses and starting the ride to the trail head. The hornets nest was on the side of the road and you can bet I took the pic from inside the truck:


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 26, 2013)

I am envious Al.  Gorgeous pics so far.  Keep em coming


----------



## Al33 (Sep 26, 2013)

More pic’s of our ride up to camp and a spot I hunted we called The Hole. It was a small watering hole which held plenty of sign both in tracks and horned trees. I had some exciting hunts here and never saw the first elk but did have a cow and a bull answer my calls from about 50 yards away. Never laid my eye on ‘em and the bull didn’t bugle opting instead to answer me with a single chuckle. Wonder if he was laughing at me.

The hike to The Hole was mostly downhill but the hike out was tough. I got off my trail late one evening coming out and got caught up in a huge lot of downed timber. It was dark and I couldn’t tell how best to get out of the mess. I used my compass to keep on a continuous bearing and eventually got out but it was enduring to say the least. Just as I was getting to the edge of the log jam and still not sure of exactly where I was at I heard my buddy Doug owl hoot at me. He could hear me crashing around trying to get out. Now ol Doug ain't the best owl hooter around and I have often laughed at his attempts to mimic an owl but this time his hoot was the most beautiful owl hoot I had ever heard. I was so exhausted when I got back to camp I could barely eat supper. By the way, the thin air took its toll on me and I had to do everything in slow motion. Coming out of The Hole I would climb about 15 yards then have to rest a few minutes before going for another 15, that’s how I ended up with no daylight left.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 26, 2013)

forest pics are gorgeous


----------



## Al33 (Sep 26, 2013)

We made it to camp without getting wet from the threatening thunderstorms and no mishaps with the horses during the ride up. Doug got pretty frustrated with the mule named Pepper he was riding because ol Pepper wanted to eat everything along the trail and it was Doug’s responsibility to keep Pepper’s head up so he would keep moving. I followed behind Doug on Buster, a very gentle steed that knew the routine. Buster wanted to eat too and I would let him get a few bites as we were in no hurry with Pepper and Doug in front of us. I had many laughs listening to Doug cuss ol Pepper.

I found this old cow skull and someone either lost the cow after a shot or forgot to get the ivory whistle teeth. They are now my souvenirs from the hunt. More scenic shots of our surroundings, camp, and Muddy Pond where Doug spent most of his time hunting. This is where he saw all of his elk plus a cinnamon colored bear.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 26, 2013)

Bailey Lake was 200 yards from the tents and full of both beautiful Cutthroat and Brook trout. We all caught plenty of fish and I brought up a stick of 8 fish we had for dinner one night. We were going to have some of Phil’s famous hush puppies with the fish, at least he thinks they’re famous, but when he put a scoop of the puppy batter in the hot grease it disintegrated. All we can figure is that the high altitude had something to do with the batter not staying in a clump. 

While fishing one evening the lake became absolutely glass top calm and the reflection of the sky on its surface begged for a photo. Fortunately I had my cell phone with me to use as a camera and got the pic.


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 26, 2013)

awesome


----------



## whossbows (Sep 26, 2013)

nothing no better than the rockies


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Sep 26, 2013)

Beautiful scenery. I'm sure those fresh caught trout where outstanding. A couple of them look like they may have been "mixed"...I think some people call them tiger trout?

When I was in my early 20's I spent a summer in Montana, and then another one in Colorado-really got spoiled with the trout fishing out there.  In hindsight , and knowing how busy life is now, wish I would have stayed for a fall to do some hunting.

Glad you had a good trip.....hope your healing up from the lung infection. 

See many Mule Deer or other game on the trip?


----------



## Al33 (Sep 26, 2013)

F.A.R.R. said:


> Beautiful scenery. I'm sure those fresh caught trout where outstanding. A couple of them look like they may have been "mixed"...I think some people call them tiger trout?
> 
> When I was in my early 20's I spent a summer in Montana, and then another one in Colorado-really got spoiled with the trout fishing out there.  In hindsight , and knowing how busy life is now, wish I would have stayed for a fall to do some hunting.
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention tiger trout 'cause I called the spotted ones Leopard trout.

Yes, I watched a doe and yearling from The Hole and we spotted a few m,ore on the way out. They seem to like the scrub brush more than the dark timber.


----------



## donblfihu (Sep 26, 2013)

Loved the story and pics Al saw alot of familiar sites, many memories from those trips. Can't wait to go again. How big was that tent it looks huge. I looked at the map and know exactly where you were. Did you see the YZ herd on the private property. I started hunting in that area in 93 and there ain't nothing like it. My avatar is just up the road from your trailhead.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 26, 2013)

donblfihu said:


> Loved the story and pics Al saw alot of familiar sites, many memories from those trips. Can't wait to go again. How big was that tent it looks huge. I looked at the map and know exactly where you were. Did you see the YZ herd on the private property. I started hunting in that area in 93 and there ain't nothing like it. My avatar is just up the road from your trailhead.



Not sure if you are talking about cattle or not but the first evening there I had a head of 25 free ranging Black Angus cows come into camp. They really liked something in the fire pit. It took me four times of trying to run them off before they left for good. Never saw them again the entire hunt.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 26, 2013)

A few more camp shots and other miscellaneous pic’s. The few times I saw grouse were near camp and after flushing one I managed a shot on another that remained grounded. Got a complete pass through using a hammerhead blunt and still did not find the bird.

Still more stories and pic's to come.


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 26, 2013)

Glad to know everyone made it home safe


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 26, 2013)

Those pics tell of one grand adventure


----------



## Clipper (Sep 26, 2013)

Those mountains make the Cohuttas look like hills.  I can't imagine climbing them in thin air!  Glad ya'll got home safe and sorry the weather cut your hunting time in half.  We still have deer in the north Georgia woods and the bears are on the move looking for food too, so get the work done and get back in the woods.  What acorns are out there are also starting to fall.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2013)

Great thread!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2013)

Very nice, Al. I am envious.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

Jealous doesn't begin to describe it. I love the big woods, big mountains and big skies of Colorado. Looks like y'all had a grand time.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 27, 2013)

WOW!!! Absolutely beautiful, glad yall had a great time Al.


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 27, 2013)

Great pictures!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2013)

Great thread! Thanks for sharing your hunt.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 27, 2013)

Our wrangler Marty and his son Colton joined us for supper one night. They had to leave out the next morning to tend to another camp up the trail. Being a wrangler for an outfitter is a lot of work and Marty does a great job of it. No matter the weather he is usually riding to or from a camp trying to take care of the hunters and in between taking care of the horses. He was tending two other camps while we were there. It’s one of those jobs you have to love otherwise you would never do it for the money alone.

Doug Bell at Muddy Pond.


Apparently Marcia was here near camp 45 years ago and left her mark on this Aspen. We saw many Aspens with inscriptions dating years back.

There was bear sign everywhere and this old log must have provided a snack for one. I never saw a bear but Doug saw one and Phil saw two.

We called the cook tent The Mold Palace because of the mold stained canvas.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 27, 2013)

We were not able to build a fire until the 6th day but once we had it going we never let it go out despite the downpours that tried to extinguish it. We had a lot of laughs around the fire and the constantly shifting winds kept us busy playing something like musical chairs to avoid severe smoke inhalation.

A couple of Snowshoe rabbits would visit with us and come within a few feet of us and the fire. Phil named the smaller one Peanut.

Our water supply was a couple hundred yards down hill. A water hose had been tapped into a spring head and Marty assured us it was potable as is. On or about the 7th day while finishing a cup of water to keep hydrated I noticed a black spot in the bottom of my cup. I tried to swish the remaining few swallows of water in the cup to dislodge it but it wouldn't move. I pured the water out and it was still there so I used a finger to dislodge it only to discover it wiggled. Turned out it was a small leach. Doug couldn't handle the thought of leaches in our water so he started looking in all of our water containers and found a half dozen more. Just so happens I had been feeling something very small stuck deep inside my throat on the left side but had not given it much thought. Discovering the leaches gave me much cause to think of it more seriously. It didn't take much on my part to start believing one of the critters had attached itself to the inside of my throat and that resulted uncontrolled heaving on my part. Not likely that was the case but still I couldn't help to think "What if?".

I named the watering hole "Leachy Springs Mountain Water".


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 27, 2013)

all good stuff


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 27, 2013)

The leech in the throat tale got my sides hurtin'!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 27, 2013)

Apex Predator said:


> The leech in the throat tale got my sides hurtin'!



Yeah, gag me with a spoon.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 27, 2013)

Sounds like a great trip Al. The views and pictures alone were worth the drive.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 27, 2013)

Just some more camp shots. We ate good while there and cooked venison back strap steaks on the grill. The tall Lodge Pole Pines were aptly named, straight as an arrow tall and thin.
Marty and Colton saddling up for the ride to another camp.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 27, 2013)

A few more shots before riding out:

Phil and I on an excursion. The huge Dandelions about the size of a tennis ball made for great wind current detectors.

Speaking of the wind, we could never figure it out. Just when you got set up with the wind in your face it would start hitting you in the back of the neck. It was like that the entire time we were there.

We named our toilet facilities”The Leaning Toilet of Stinky”. You can’t tell it too much in the pic but it leaned hard to the left and when on it one had to lean to the right.  No cover either so a large plastic trash bag worked to keep the rain off. Several shovels of ashes from the fire pit kept things bearable there.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2013)

Awesome pics!  You sir; are a very lucky man!


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 27, 2013)

I need to do that one day. Looks like a great adventure.


----------



## RPM (Sep 27, 2013)

Glad you're back and safe Al.
Get well and rested up.


----------



## donblfihu (Sep 27, 2013)

Al33 said:


> Not sure if you are talking about cattle or not but the first evening there I had a head of 25 free ranging Black Angus cows come into camp. They really liked something in the fire pit. It took me four times of trying to run them off before they left for good. Never saw them again the entire hunt.


There's a herd of elk in the valley at the trailhead and thats the name of the ranch yz. My dad,uncle and I went fully guided in that area in 93 and 94 the cost was 2700. The first year we hunted at big springs and the second year we hunted at Johnson park. I've been several times since and I've got 2 bulls, last time was 3 yrs ago when me and hunting bud turned 50. Got lots of tales from there, had fun even when it was work.


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 28, 2013)

Glad you had a good time and love the pictures.  Sure would like to see it in person one day!  Rest up and enjoy the rest of the season here.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 28, 2013)

donblfihu said:


> There's a herd of elk in the valley at the trailhead and thats the name of the ranch yz. My dad,uncle and I went fully guided in that area in 93 and 94 the cost was 2700. The first year we hunted at big springs and the second year we hunted at Johnson park. I've been several times since and I've got 2 bulls, last time was 3 yrs ago when me and hunting bud turned 50. Got lots of tales from there, had fun even when it was work.



We saw a group of about 25 on the way out on private land.


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks like some amazing views Al. I have to say though that you dont build a very compelling story for it being a good outfitter. However the rain couldnt be blamed on them and had you gotten a bull Im sure we wouldnt have heard anything about that stuff (Well maybe the leaches). Im sorry that you guys didnt get a bit more action out there. 

Just good reason to return right?

Hope that rest you lost catches up to you


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks like y'all had a blast despite the challenges.  Can't wait to get out there one day myself with recurve in hand.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 28, 2013)

looks like a great time. always love to see your pics Al.


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 29, 2013)

love the pics some beautiful country


----------



## Al33 (Sep 29, 2013)

Munkywrench said:


> Looks like some amazing views Al. I have to say though that you dont build a very compelling story for it being a good outfitter. However the rain couldnt be blamed on them and had you gotten a bull Im sure we wouldn' have heard anything about that stuff (Well maybe the leaches). Im sorry that you guys didn' get a bit more action out there.
> 
> Just good reason to return right?
> 
> Hope that rest you lost catches up to you



No way to hold the outfitter accountable for the weather and it was unseasonably warm which we suspect delayed the rut that normally would have been peaking at that time. Our wrangler Marty is top notch but he works for the outfitter and the outfitter had other clients to tend to. Don't mean to sound like I am badmouthing anyone, just relaying our experiences. BTW, I know of more than a few who have gone to Colorado elk hunting with a bow 5 or 6 times and have never got a shot. That's just the way it is on public land, sometimes you get lucky but more often than not you don't.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 30, 2013)

By the time the 8th day arrived all three of us were ready to head home. It doesn’t take much to bump elk out of an area and I think we did a good job of that. All of us saw at least one elk and Phil and Doug had shot opportunities at cows. I believe that hunting in or near the Rockies, or at least at high altitudes, is really a young man’s sport. Yes, we fared OK but it was tough on us. I did as instructed and started drinking a lot of water a month before the trip and a lot of walking and hiking. The Sunday before we left I did 8 miles of non-stop fast walking over some steep hills but that only equated to about one mile in the high altitudes of Colorado. Our oldest hunter Doug (almost 71) fared better than Phil and I and never got altitude sickness. Despite the bad weather, sickness, leeches, and other discomforts we had a grand time and I have absolutely no regrets about going. 

I had no great expectations of killing a bull before we left because I knew the odds were not all that great and I did not want to return disappointed if I didn’t. I was blessed to have two fine gentlemen as company for this adventure and it was fun from the get-go.

Would I do it again? You betcha, because I would love to take an elk with my trad bow but at my age I would be looking for something less difficult and with better odds as well as in a place where if an emergency were to occur help could be notified.

I hope you have enjoyed reading this thread and that it will be of some benefit or encouragement if you have aspirations to go elk hunting. I would have loved to have done it at a much earlier age but family priorities would not permit it so I ’m just thankful I have been able to go twice.

Last pic’s (2) are from our ride out.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 30, 2013)

"Mother Gue", I says "the Rocky Mountains is the marrow of the world," and by God, I was  ...

Nothing better than ridding a good horse in the Rocky Mountains as long as you don't stay in the saddle for 8 hours. Good trip Al. mIkE


----------



## pine nut (Sep 30, 2013)

Glad you're back safe Al, and many thanks for the pictures!  They are almost as good as having been there.  Have you heard the song that says, "If God doesn't live in Colorado, I'm sure it's where he spends most of His time." ?  It is some more beautiful and everybody needs to go for a visit sometime.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 1, 2013)

Great thread and pic's Al. Thanks for sharing. The leech deal probably would have turned my stomach also.

If you don't mind my asking. What are whistler teeth?


----------



## dutchman (Oct 1, 2013)

Great photos and stories, Brother Al!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 1, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> If you don't mind my asking. What are whistler teeth?



Whistle teeth, also known as Bugler teeth, are the two most forward upper jaw teeth and are ivory. Elk do not have incisors at the front of their mouth in the upper jaw, only the bottom.

Here is a pic of the two I collected from the skull I found. They are not very big so it had to be a younger cow. I plan on making something for each of my two granddaughters with them. You can also find a couple of good videos on YouTube showing how best to remove them.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Great pictures from your trip Al. You ought to frame that picture of the reflection off the lake.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your pics and story with us. I've wanted to go on an elk hunt for some time and you justmade me want to go even more!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 2, 2013)

Al33 said:


> Whistle teeth, also known as Bugler teeth, are the two most forward upper jaw teeth and are ivory. Elk do not have incisors at the front of their mouth in the upper jaw, only the bottom.
> 
> Here is a pic of the two I collected from the skull I found. They are not very big so it had to be a younger cow. I plan on making something for each of my two granddaughters with them. You can also find a couple of good videos on YouTube showing how best to remove them.



Thanks. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 3, 2013)

Masterful story telling and illustrating with pictures.
Thank you Al, I enjoyed that very much.
I am glad you all had a wonderful time and are safely back home.


----------



## gurn (Oct 3, 2013)

Glad yall made it back safe. Man that look like great country out there.


----------

